# Need An I.d.



## Georgi22 (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking to buy this fish.. It is listed as an Irritan from a private party. What do you guys think?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.
Fits the description of S.irritans


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Georgi22 said:


> Looking to buy this fish.. It is listed as an Irritan from a private party. What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


S irritans.


----------



## Georgi22 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great! Thanks for all your help.. I will be picking him up 2/4 once my tank cycle is complete!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Georgi22 said:


> Great! Thanks for all your help.. I will be picking him up 2/4 once my tank cycle is complete!


Their ambush predators so give the fish some cover., plants or rocks.


----------



## Georgi22 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have several plants and flat river rock built up in the middle of my 55gal. Looks to be enough coverage with the plants alone.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Georgi22 said:


> I have several plants and flat river rock built up in the middle of my 55gal. Looks to be enough coverage with the plants alone.


Sounds good.


----------

